

How to Data (Science): Mapping SF Restaurant Inspection Scores - clearspandex
http://blog.zipfianacademy.com/post/57158627293/how-to-data-science-mapping-sf-restaurant-inspection

======
lutusp
> How to Data ...

First time I've seen "data" used as a verb.

~~~
dev1n
DAE data?

